

Jython 2.7.0 Final Released - wasi0013
http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2015/05/jython-270-final-released.html

======
616c
So we read a lot on HN about how JRuby has taken off, in terms of Chris
Seaton's work with Truffle, Graal, and dynamicinvoke research for Java. JRuby,
with efforts by him and sepearate work by others, has shown that jokes aside,
porting successful languages or language styles to Java (JRuby, Clojure,
Scala, and others) has real benefits. I mean even if you hate Java/JVM stuff,
you can use paradigms and tools, partially or completely, on a stack you hate.
For some of us that is a godsend, and I think it shows how cool open source
programming is, where people are porting whole runtimes and languages to mix-
match for their pleasure.

Now, with that in mind, I heard a long time ago, and it might be utter BS that
Jython is way behind JRuby in terms of community, and very fairly, not as
performant or robust bc there are only so many eyes for shallow bugs. Is this
true? I see geovizer and others are making use of it, but others using it to
good effect and it is worth their while?

I am now studying Java academically, and played with Python for years. The
idea of doing Django-REST-Framework on Jython instead of learning Rails-API
for JRuby as trial by fire exercise, at least in my mind, is more appealing.
So anyone know how realistic this is?

~~~
lmm
I think the difference is that PyPy exists, so people who just want "a faster
Python" tend to go there, whereas in ruby-land JRuby gets the people who just
want "a faster Ruby" as well as those who want Ruby on the JVM.

Honestly I wouldn't recommend trying to use Django on Jython (I'd be amazed if
it all works), or really doing anything on either Jython or JRuby unless
you're already familiar with all of the pieces. To understand and debug Jython
properly you need a good understanding of both Python and Java. For a first
JVM project, find something good and idiomatic in Java (I hear good things
about Dropwizard) and use that.

~~~
codelike
While I haven't used Django on Jython personally yet, there exists an official
page in the docs about 'Running Django on Jython':
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/howto/jython/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/howto/jython/)

So I'm guessing it should work fine and the comment above is probably too
pessimistic about the situation.

~~~
616c
Seen it every time I look into Jython and stumble upon their docs. Still
curious if anyone uses it.

------
geovizer
I wanted to say "thanks" to the Jython team. I've been using Jython for a few
years for a project (called STempo) that uses Java and Python. Jython has been
a great bridge between them, we have run into a number of issues in the
project but Jython has always been solid. The senior faculty on our project
knows Python but not Java and she can happily develop in CPython and it always
works fine when I bring it into Java-land (assuming no dependencies written in
C have crept in). Bravo and thanks!

------
wilsonfiifi
Awesome news! I hope this gets officially integrated into Vert.x 2/3 [0][1].

[0] [http://vertx.io/](http://vertx.io/)

[1] [https://github.com/rdolgushin/mod-lang-
jython](https://github.com/rdolgushin/mod-lang-jython)

------
pc2g4d
I'm glad to see Jython make this progress. Unfortunately, it's still nearly 5
years behind Python itself---Python 2.7 was released in July 2010.[1] The leap
to 2.7 is a huge deal, though, as that's the "gold standard" for Python 2
these days.

[1]:
[https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7/](https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7/)

------
julienchastang
Is anyone working on Jython integration with project Jupyter?

------
ericfrederich
Congrats! Very useful project. I chatted with one of the main developers on
freenode and he was very helpful. I was trying to get Jython working better
with RPyC which turns out to be a nice way to integrate CPython with Java
libraries.

------
gchp
I read this as "finally released" :D

------
FreezerburnV
Congratulations to the Jython team! I do have one question though which I
can't seem to find a recent answer for: How's the performance of Jython these
days? Especially with the 2.7.0 release. The most recent answers I could find
on Google were for 2.5 from a few years back which said it was about
comparable with CPython. (if that's still the case, that's fine, I'm just
curious about that as Jython could make a nice scripting language on top of a
Java project and I'd like to be able to keep performance considerations in
mind)

~~~
ericfrederich
Give it a shot. Very little work to get it embedded as a scripting language
into an existing Java project. If performance becomes an issue look at Groovy,
but it probably won't become an issue. Because its so easy to integrate you
should just do it without even looking at performance.

~~~
vorg
> If performance becomes an issue look at Groovy

Or JRuby, Clojure, Scala, or Nashorn.

~~~
Twirrim
How is Nashorn these days? I remember seeing there was a big performance fix
in one of the JDK8 releases, but I haven't seen anything approaching real
world benchmarks, just some very synthetic impractical stuff.

------
wlievens
Now all we need is ctypes support :-)

Get cracking Stefan!

------
iso8859-1
this is old news, it's from May 3.

~~~
fs111
why did you not submit it then?

~~~
Rondom
Maybe because someone else already did so...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9483231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9483231)

